# Auto-download my old apps?



## pyrozen (Sep 20, 2011)

I recently moved to the newest CM7 build, but i noticed that my apps are not auto-downloading as they did when I flashed the last version. Has something changed?


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes there have been.


----------

